# Tour Edge XCG-5 v RBZ v TM Burner Superfast.



## Slime (Apr 14, 2012)

Okay, the first thing I have to make clear is that I am an 18 handicapper who is struggling with his driver swing & therefore this assessment must be borne with that in mind.
That's the disclaimer dealt with and now for the review.
All three were 10.5Âº with regular flex shafts.
I was very excited about the TEE XCG-5 as I've seen a few reviews claimng that it is a very forgiving club.............right up my alley.
The club is gorgeous to look at with its white grip, Fujikura Blur shaft & black polished head. It also has a little 'x' as an alignment aid and sets up beautifully behind the ball.
Unfortunately, that's as good as it got for me! Yes, it was very forgiving, but it had the wierdest ball flight I have ever seen from a driver! The ball flew like a topspin lob in tennis.
It would only carry about 170 to 180 yards but would roll out another 30 or 40 yards or so...........it was just wierd, and happened time & time again.
Then we have the RBZ 10.5Âº Regular.
Much uglier than the TEE XCG-5, with it's white head with it's little flashings of black, grey & slime green! It had a Matrix Ozik XCON-5 shaft with a Golf Pride grip.
As soon as I hit it the thing just felt powerful with a penetrating ball flight and excellent (for me) distance. I was regularly hitting range balls with a carry of 225 yards which would then run up to the netting at 250yds. The problem with hitting a really 'long' club was that my poor shots (slices) were REALLY poor, I'm saying they were just gone! Generally it was a club I would be happy to have in my bag.................if only it wasn't so ugly!
The third club I used was my TM Burner Superfast 10.5Âº, also with a Matrix Ozik XCON shaft & Golf Pride grip.
I find this driver reasonably unpleasant to look at when it's behind my ball as it has a fairly elongated head, but it is a nice shiny black one though! The shaft is 46Â½" long, which makes it Â½" longer than the other two I tested.
As with the RBZ, once the ball is properly hit.................it stays hit. The club feels lighter than the TEE and the RBZ and I found I was better off hitting it slightly less aggressively. The carry was just a few yards short of the RBZ but MUCH longer than the TEE. The big thing for me was that I found the Burner Superfast slightly more forgiving than the RBZ, although in the hands of a good golfer I think the RBZ would be the weapon of choice.
To summarise then, 
XCG-G is simply delicious to look at but awful to watch................that ball flight..........it was like farting in a lift...............wrong on so many levels.
RBZ is a joy to hit well and a lot of fun to nearly hit well, however, it's bad to hit badly, and my God it's ugly.
Burner Superfast is prettier than the RBZ, more forgiving than the RBZ but not as long. A flushed shot is great with this club & goes plenty far enough for me.
I'm going to stick with my Superfast for the time being but will definately still tinker with the RBZ from time to time. The XCG-5 was very disappointing, having heard so many good things about their clubs, but as I said at the beginning, this is only my opinion...........and I'm off 18!
I hope someone will find this useful, if so my work here is done.
All the best,

*Slime*.

P.S. Sorry, it didn't feel this voluminous whilst typing .


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2012)

I had a look at an xcg5 driver last week. I stopped short of hitting it though. That is, for me, a terrible shaft. The head might be fine, but the shaft is a stick.

That said, I like my titleist 910.

I have also had a swish with the rbz, in ag. Not for me. White drivers still don't rock my boat.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 14, 2012)

I had a driver do that weird flight thing on me once, a Mizuno MP-630.

It was really odd, never seen anything like it before or since.


----------

